# SpyderSTUDIO vs ColorMunki Photo



## drzeto (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey, I'm not getting WYSIWYG. That is, what I see on screen is not what comes out of my printer. I get reddish color tones in each print. I work in the sRGB color space, both my camera and monitor does. Problem is my printer I guess that only has 4 ink colors. But it shouldn't be as bad as it is. In a printed photo of a lake with a meadow and some forest, the green is clearly reddish, so is the black and blue as well. All pictures are reddish, and it is not subtle differences, it is clearly visible. I try soft proofing in Photoshop CS6, but it looks nothing like what comes out of the printer.

I turn off the color management in the printer driver, and let Photoshop handle the color management, then choose one of the Canon ICC printer profiles that corresponds to the Canon paper I use, and print...with bad results.


So now I figure I calibrate the monitor and build new ICC profiles for different papers with a calibration tool, hopefully this will solve the problem. I'm not looking for perfect results. I'm a happy amateur   Not looking to achieve the same results as if I went to a lab.

I've checked out two calibration tools.


1. Datacolor SpyderSTUDIO - The Complete Color Calibration Solution - Datacolor Imaging Solutions 


2. ColorMunki - ColorMunki Photo


Have anyone tried, or maybe have these? Are they good? Which one is the best? If you read the document below it seems the SpyderSTUDIO is the one to have, but I don't know. I have tried to read on various forums about these two, but have not found much info about the SpyderSTUDIO. However, people seems generally happy with the ColorMunki Photo, the only negative I've read about the ColorMunki Photo is that it seems to be issues with the software / driver in Win7 (64-bit ) and Win8.


http://spyder.datacolor.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/SpyderSTUDIO_vs_ColorMunki_2b.pdf



Which one would you recommend i buy?


Thanks in advance 


PS. My monitor is an sRGB Samsung 27" IPS panel (model number: LS27B970DS/EN). Printer is a Canon Pixma IX4000. Running on Win7 (64-bit)


----------

